# More YM2000 questions...



## Rickstwowheels

I still haven't found an owners/service manual, but I have been watching Ebay. 

I found a decomp lever under the dash, on the left side. I know in concept what it is, but I am not sure how it should be used on this tractor. 

The key turn to the left of center, but nothing seems to happen.

There is a small reservoir with a vented cap just in front of the air filter. There is a tube running from it to the (not sure here) intake I think. It's empty so I am not sure what it is for. 

I noticed a leak at one of the rear hubs, it was dripping a milky colored fluid, one drop ever 10 minutes or so. I assume two things: I have water in my fluid, and I need an axle seal. I guess the search for parts begins...


----------



## winston

Rickstwowheels said:


> I still haven't found an owners/service manual, but I have been watching Ebay.
> 
> I found a decomp lever under the dash, on the left side. I know in concept what it is, but I am not sure how it should be used on this tractor.
> 
> The key turn to the left of center, but nothing seems to happen.
> 
> There is a small reservoir with a vented cap just in front of the air filter. There is a tube running from it to the (not sure here) intake I think. It's empty so I am not sure what it is for.
> 
> I noticed a leak at one of the rear hubs, it was dripping a milky colored fluid, one drop ever 10 minutes or so. I assume two things: I have water in my fluid, and I need an axle seal. I guess the search for parts begins...


Any of the on line Yanmar parts dealers will have manuals for your YM2000. The compression release lever is to be pulled before turning the ignition to the crank position. Allow the engine to turn over for 6 to 8 seconds or until oil light goes out. At that point push it in and engine should crank. What the compression release does is open the exhaust valves so no compression builds in the engine. This allows faster spin and oil circulation before the big bang on the rod journals. Hope that makes sense. 
The small reservoir is your thermostart reservoir. You fill it with diesel. "If" everything is working when you turn your key to left of center this sends voltage to the little thermostart element on the intake causing it to heat, open, allowing diesel to enter, and ignite in intake. You would hold the key in that position for around 10 seconds or so. To check it do the above without turning to crank position, then feel your intake where the little thermostart element is. It should be warm. If not, you have a problem. Hope this makes sense.
The milky fluid has water in it. Needs to be changed along with suction screen being cleaned. A drop ever 10 minutes would be classified as a pretty good leak. Attached is a drawing of your set up. I believe you can change that outer seal on the 2000 by pulling the hub and digging the seal out. Some models require removing axle housings. #70 is your seal. Yanmar Tractor Parts: TRANSMISSION_INTERNAL When you click on the Yanmar tractor parts you will see a checkout basket over to the left. I stuck a 2000 manual in it.


----------



## Rickstwowheels

Anyone know how much hydrolic fluid I need, and what kind?


----------



## winston

I use Walmart brand transmission/hydraulic fluid. Tractor Supply sells a Traveler brand. Yours will hold about 4 gallons. Fluid & Oil Types


----------



## Rickstwowheels

winston said:


> I use Walmart brand transmission/hydraulic fluid. Tractor Supply sells a Traveler brand. Yours will hold about 4 gallons. Fluid & Oil Types



Thanks Winston


----------



## larhan31031

That Decomp Lever is used for pre-priming all the internal parts with oil so you dont have a dry start,basically push the fuel lever all the way foreward so no fuel is going into the engine,hold the decomp lever all the way over,and spin the engine until the oil light goes out,then flip it back up,and fire it off.Very nifty idea,pretty much makes your engine last much longer.That reservoir in front of the carb is for filling with Diesel Fuel,these tractors dont have glo-coils so this reservoir drips fuel on a coil that ignites the fuel to warm the intake for cold weather starting,by turning the Ignition to the left.You can check it by removing the breather,and turning the key to the left,there should be a small flame inside of the intake...Hope this helps...


----------



## larhan31031

It also uses JD303 or equivelent Hydraulic Fluid...


----------

